# 942 adding voom HD to 2 Legacy and 2 sw21 sw?



## RickB (Mar 3, 2005)

I have a 942 on my motorhome with 2 legacy lnb's connected to 2 Sw21 switches.
Each lnb can be electronically aimed at 2 satellites each, but to add voom I think I need to add a 3rd dish ( I hope not) and put in a 44 switch, is that correct or does someone have a better idea? Note the 2 legacy dish units on my motorhome are very expensive.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

You have to have the 2nd dish to get the voom channels currently because they're at the 61.5 satellelite location. They won't be there forever, but that's where they are now.


----------



## SimpleSimon (Jan 15, 2004)

Can you swap out one of the LNBs for a Legacy Twin?

I would think it would take a fair amount of bracket fabrication.

You'd also have to muck around with the aiming unit a bit, and skew would have to be done manually. If you go for it, set the aiming unit for 119 and hook it to the 119 side of the LNB (duh).


----------

